# windows7x64



## bills (Nov 7, 2002)

i have windows pro runing,not sure if it is runing 32or 64 .how can i find out? could use some advice..regards


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Should say in System Information Start->all programs->accessories->System Tools->System Information.


----------



## bills (Nov 7, 2002)

thank you ...regards


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't see it there, but I do see it in Control Panel >> System


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I sometimes just type "In" into search for programs and files, usually Internet Explorer comes up. If it lists a 64 bit version, there's the answer. Or if there's a Program Files (x86.).


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Start, control panel, system. Then look for system type. Should say 64-bit operating system or 32-bit operating system.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I just right click computer (desktop icon or in start panel) and hit properties


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

houskamp said:


> I just right click computer (desktop icon or in start panel) and hit properties


and how it works from days of W3  perhaps v1.0 (never had it)


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Click on the Start Ball, right click on Computer, select Properties.

Having said that, it _should_ not make much of a difference with Windows 7 if you are running 32-bit or 64-bit. I prefer 64-bit because of the additional memory, however, most games are written for 32-bit.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> Click on the Start Ball, right click on Computer, select Properties.
> 
> Having said that, it _should_ not make much of a difference with Windows 7 if you are running 32-bit or 64-bit. I prefer 64-bit because of the additional memory, however, most games are written for 32-bit.


Generally, but there are some things that you need to know which version you have. Some driver downloads, Antivirus etc. have different downloads for 32 bit and 64 bit.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

dpeters11 said:


> Generally, but there are some things that you need to know which version you have. Some driver downloads, Antivirus etc. have different downloads for 32 bit and 64 bit.


Absolutely correct too. I just know because my job requires that I collect system information.

Here is hoping that Windows 8 is 64-bit only....


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Mark Holtz" said:


> Absolutely correct too. I just know because my job requires that I collect system information.
> 
> Here is hoping that Windows 8 is 64-bit only....


I'd love that. We are starting a project to upgrade client systems to 7, and they included a discussion on 32vs64 bit. I told them we have no choice, we must make sure everything is 64 bit compatible. Stupid thin s some software may work, but the developer doesn't support the environment.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

64 bit is great...unless you happen to have many C++ programs compliled on a 32 bit machine. We're running into this issue at work when they 'refresh' our PCs. The new ones are Win7 Pro 64bit. It's really only a matter of recompiling, but what a hassle!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"dmspen" said:


> 64 bit is great...unless you happen to have many C++ programs compliled on a 32 bit machine. We're running into this issue at work when they 'refresh' our PCs. The new ones are Win7 Pro 64bit. It's really only a matter of recompiling, but what a hassle!


Why don't they work? Generally 32 bit apps run. Is it a difference in program language?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Would be W7's WinXP virtual machine helpful in the case ?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Some programs whine if they're run in a different environment from the one they're compiled in.

I've been running Windows x64 for 4 years, both Vista and 7. haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Why don't they work? Generally 32 bit apps run. Is it a difference in program language?


Many of these work programs deal with data manipulation. We're finding that data sometimes gets shoved into registers of the wrong size. The program will run then stop for 'no' reason. After recompiling they seem to work. It could also be some issues between data capture cards and Win itself.

The biggest problem is that us lowly users aren't allowed to dig into the guts of things to find out. We're not given admin priveleges, just kind of super user.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

As a consumer user, I can't recall finding anything that wouldn't work with 64B that I couldn't get updated drivers for.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> As a consumer user, I can't recall finding anything that wouldn't work with 64B that I couldn't get updated drivers for.


Some computer makers made it difficult. Like a Dell, I had a laptop that had a 64 bit processor, but Dell didn't provide 64 bit drivers. It's actually hard sometimes to get drivers that work from the component maker, some only provide them to the maker of the PC. I had to hack the AMD video driver, the standard catalyst driver wouldn't install.

Maybe Windows 9 will be 64 bit only.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I'd be unsurprised if Win8 was x64 only; Intel's processors have been 64 bit since the hyperthreaded P4, and not a lot of people will be running those by late next year.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> I'd be unsurprised if Win8 was x64 only; Intel's processors have been 64 bit since the hyperthreaded P4, and not a lot of people will be running those by late next year.


We know there are 32 bit builds, you thinking something like they did for Exchange 2007, a evaluation 32 bit version for testing only? Hmm...Sinofsky says the 32 bit build won't have development tools. Is that a sign?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Could be. New versions of Server are 64 only. I think at the very least we're looking at the last 32 bit build.


----------

